# Main > News >  The (GASP!) ROOM OF HORRORS!

## NeonKnight

This is a Spoof of the TOMB of HORRORS, but quite hillarious none the less.

http://www.greyhawkonline.com/wogcom...mofHorrors.pdf

----------


## Redrobes

LOL - Brilliant. Just skimmed through a few of the incarnations of the room. Nice find.

Probably should be in a forum other than the news one tho.

----------

